# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [Windows Media Player] mfpmp.exe

## Ultima

Bonjour,
je ne sais pas si cest quelque chose de nouveau, mais depuis que je suis pass sous vista mon *Windows Media Player* fonctionne mal.
Concrtement, le logiciel souvre toujours trs vite, mais quand de double clique sur une chanson pour la lire, a prend 3 secondes avant de ce lancer, et la chanson est systmatiquement saccade (un peu hache)  environ 10 secondes de la fin.

Aprs un mois de recherche scientifique (c'est--dire par lexprimentation), je suis arriv  dterminer la source exacte du problme.

Et le criminel est ... (suspense) lexcutable *mfpmp.exe* ; 
je ne sais absolument pas  quoi doit servir cette application (mes recherches sur internet non pas t fructueuses.)
Windows fourni ceci comme description : "Media Fundation Protected Pipeline EXE"

Vu que la bette magaait, je lai supprim sans autre forme de procs,
Et mon WMP, fonctionne  la perfection.
Mais des questions me taraudent,
-  quoi servait cette application ( part mnerver) ?
- Quelqu'un  a-t-il rencontr le mme problme ?
- Comment leffacer proprement, c'est--dire en demandant  Windows de le dsactiver ?

Merci pour vos rponses, et  la revoyure. :;):

----------


## FraK

concernant tes 3 questions, je pourrais rpondre  la 2eme
moi ca ne me l'a pas fait, et je connais beaucoup de gens dans le meme cas que moi.
Ca te l'a fait directement lors de ton 1er boot vista ?
ou tu as mis des codecs entre temps, install des logiciels fesant appel a certains codecs (BSPlayer, vlc, ffdshow, etc ..)

----------


## Ultima

Bonjour,
sous XP-Pro javais dj install BSP, VLC et MediaPlayerClassic,
Quand jai upgrad mon systme presque tous mes logiciels sont rests fonctionnels.
Et oui ds le dpart mon WMP fonctionnait mal, mais ce nest que ces derniers temps que jai dcouvert que le problme venait de mfpmp.exe.

Je me demande maintenant si a ne serait pas un problme que seul ceux qui ont fait des mises  jour rencontrent. (des lment de XP-Pro qui persistent et posent problme ::?: ?)

----------


## FraK

a ok
tu as pas format ton dur avant (ta partition windows)
ok
donc je pense que c'est a peu pres normal puisque tu as des logiciels prinstalls avec des composants xp, et tu passes direct sur vista, sans tenir comte des softs a composants.
Donc a moins de tous les mettre a jour pour vista, je pense que c'est noral dans un sens

----------


## Ultima

Ce nest absolument pas normal, en effet nous parlons de WMP, je veux bien quil puisse y avoir des problmes de codecs, mais les logiciels en eux mme ninterfrent pas sur WMP.
Je rappelle que le problme vient dabord de mfpmp.exe (cet excutable nest pas prsent sous XP).

Vu que le problme concerne directement vista, et que le forum audio nest pas trs actif, jai activ la balise [dlestage] et ouvert une autre discussion dans le forum vista. (lien)

----------

